# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met zorgverzekeraars in Nederland >  Ervaringen met zorgverzekeringen van Interpolis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met de zorgverzekeringen van Interpolis.


Bezoek de website van Interpolis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Interpolis.*

----------


## Ronald68

1 jaar bij geweest, collectief rabobank. Betalingen waren ok, dekking net als alle andere Achmea varianten, dus redelijk.

----------


## Kroes80

Ik heb geen zorgverzekering bij Interpolis, maar wel een reisverzekering. Zeer tevreden. Een tijdje geleden ging ik naar Rusland op vakantie. Ik had daarover vragen over mijn reiverzekering en de dame die mij hielp die verwees mij direct ook op mijn bankpas die ik moest omzetten naar Azie en dat ik een verklaring van mijn zorgverzekering nodig heb. Erg attent!

----------

